# Occlusion Training with Dr. Layne Norton & Aaron Singerman



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

*Occlusion Training with Dr. Layne Norton & Aaron Singerman*

Occlusion Training with Dr. Layne Norton & Aaron Singerman - YouTube


----------



## greg24v (Apr 12, 2012)

ill deff have to try that. looks interesting


----------



## bjg (Apr 12, 2012)

looks painful and can cause some damage to arteries + BP increase and overloading the heart....not sure if it is a good idea. besides it looks painful .....
using wraps was used long time ago causing some occlusion while training but it never got popular. not sure why it should now.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 12, 2012)

bjg said:


> looks painful and can cause some damage to arteries + BP increase and overloading the heart....not sure if it is a good idea. besides it looks painful .....
> using wraps was used long time ago causing some occlusion while training but it never got popular. not sure why it should now.



As strange as Occlusion Traning sounds there is some science and anecdoal data to back it up.  Layne Norton has applied and written about this method.  

*Method Change, Principle Remain The Same*

The purpose of Occlusion Training is to increase blood flow to the muscle.  By doing so, you create a anabolic enviroment for muscle growth. 

We all used some form of occlusion training at some point.  

*The Garden Hose Effect*

Think of all type of occlusion like a garden hose.  Turn on the water then bend the hose in half.  That "restricts" the water flow to almost nothing. 

Once your release the hose, the dammed up water gushed forward.  

It's the same when blood flow is restricted with various method of blood flow restriction.    

*More Orthodox Occlusion Methods*

1) Ice and Heat Therapy.  

Ice is a applied to shut down blood flow.  Once that occurs, heat is applied to flood the tissue with blood.  This method us universally used as a means of enhancing recovery.  

2) Bodybuilding Method

When a muscle contracts it restricts blood flow to the muscle.  

In executing a bench press, bodybuilders will maintain constant tenison on the muscle by not allowing the bar to touch the chest or be locked out at the top of the movment.   Doing so, shuts off blood flow to the muscles.    

Isometrics do the same thing, the tension place on the muscles shuts down blood flow to the muscle.  

Thus, Ice and Heat Therapy, Bodybuilding Methods, and Isomtrics are a form of occlusion training. 

*Painful*

It definitely is uncomfortable.  However, so are exercise such as "Super Squat"; squatting 20 repetitions in one set with close to 150% of your bodyweight.  

"Super Squat were one of the best bulking and most painful exercise that I've ever performed.  

Any "pumping" movement in which "Time Under Tension" is applied to the muscles for 20 second occludes blood flow to the muscle.  "Super Slow Protocol" movements are performed for 60 seconds.  That definitely shuts down blood flow to the muscles.  

*Personal Perspective*

I found occlusion training performed at the end of my program to be a effective method.  Instead of knee wraps, I use Spri Xertubes.  

*Practical Occlusion Training*
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/ABCocclusionpaper.pdf

This research paper does a nice job of explaining it in more depth.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

Kenny thank you for clarifying some things but still i don't find occlusion training an attractive alternative, perhaps once in a while but not as a regular thing ..i still believe it will lead to some nerve or cardiovascular damage when abused. besides when you train normally there is a type of restriction as you said ..but this is a natural restriction ..not  inflicted externally! by inflicting an external occlusion is like trying to accelerate things or artificially enhancing some processes...does not  seem right ....don't you think?


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

Kenny thank you for clarifying some things but still i don't find occlusion training an attractive alternative, perhaps once in a while but not as a regular thing ..i still believe it will lead to some nerve or cardiovascular damage when abused. besides when you train normally there is a type of restriction as you said ..but this is a natural restriction ..not  inflicted externally! by inflicting an external occlusion is like trying to accelerate things or artificially enhancing some processes...does not  seem right ....don't you think?


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry i posted the same reply twice


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 13, 2012)

cool post.  I've done a version of occlustion training in the past, but wasn't quite sure what to call it or the science behind it.


----------



## mountkeystone (Apr 13, 2012)

Artificially enhansing some processes, doesnt seem right?  Really? Isnt that what most of this site is about? There are all sorts of "artificial enhancements" available in one way or another. Most of them if done incorrectly will cause the same problems that you point out. We all should do our own homework and ask questions if we arent sure what we are doing. I think this was just a poster giving some ideas for us to consider. I dont think anyone should just do whatever is posted on here just because its posted, we should all educate ourselves and listen to our bodies! Some will work for some and not others. Just "EDUCATE" and be aware of side effects and benefits. Just sayin'


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Great, now we're going to see lines of teenagers waiting to get in the squat rack with knee wraps around their skinny ass arms to do curls. LOL.

Seriously, looks interesting for bringing up lagging arms or possibly calves.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 14, 2012)

bjg said:


> Kenny thank you for clarifying some things but still i don't find occlusion training an attractive alternative, perhaps once in a while but not as a regular thing ..i still believe it will lead to some nerve or cardiovascular damage when abused. besides when you train normally there is a type of restriction as you said ..but this is a natural restriction ..not  inflicted externally! by inflicting an external occlusion is like trying to accelerate things or artificially enhancing some processes...does not  seem right ....don't you think?



*Skepticism*

Initailly, my thought on occlusion training was that it was nutty.  After reading the research on it, I still had to think about it.  

*Progressive Progression*

Like anything, I see it as a learning curve.  As most on the board have, I've used what I'll term the Bodybuilding Method of maintaiing constant tension on the muscle during a set of an exercise.  

I then use Isometrics Actions, maintaining constant tension on a muslce for 20-40 seconds.  

Then I graduated to the applying occlusion training.  

*My Application*

As I noted, I now use occlusion training at the end of my program as a finishing method. 

*Ian King (Strength Coach)*

One of the things Ian King recommended in a strength training program was to finish it off with some type of high repetition movement.  The reason is that metabolites build up during a workout.  

*Trashman*

One of blood functions is to deliver nutrients and "take out the garbage."  Thus, a high repeition "pump" set at the end of your workout help with recovery.  

*"When Abused..." *

Anything thing that you use abusively is going to create problems.  

However, occlusion training is contraindicated for individuals with cardiovascular problems.  Most likely so would be some other types of execise, too.  

*Artifically Enhancing The Muscle Building Process*

_Mountkeystone_ nail it in his post.  

*Normal Type of Occlusion Training*

Restricting blood flow is restricting blood flow.  No matter if you use the Bodybuilding Method, Isometric Action or Ice and Heat Therapy.  The method changes but the principle remains the same with a similar outcome.  

*Applying The Occlusion Training Principle*

Again, I certainly understand why anyone would not use the occlusion method of applying a tourniquet.  If so, then use one of the other methods.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 14, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> cool post.  I've done a version of occlustion training in the past, but wasn't quite sure what to call it or the science behind it.



The irony is that everyone who ever worked up has at some point use "a version of occlusion training" but didn't realize it.  

Even couch potatos have use the principle of "Ice and Heat Therapy".

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like some bullshit to me. Once you take the wrap off, within 5 minutes your pump will literally go back down to regular. I don't feel like 5 minutes of a huge pump will really do anything. Maybe some extra fascia stretch, but all this technical science bullshit is ridiculous. He needs to just stfu and lift some damn weight. Always thought Layne Norton was a douche bag. He even says, "..it won't cause massive muscle damage..". Fucking dumb in my opinion. Good idea, but completely over thought. Just my opinion.


----------



## bjg (Apr 15, 2012)

i think it would cause some tissue damage especlally if done regularly..and vascular damage...sure there is restriction with normal training as Kenny explained but still this kind of restriction is still natural mild and internal ..not enforced externally and squeezing tissue and veins etc........we all used wraps one way or another at some point but not the way shown on this video!
and about fascia stretching i think it does not work like claimed sometimes by the inventors of synthol. Stretching the fascia will not help in anything........


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2012)

bjg said:


> i think it would cause some tissue damage especlally if done regularly..and vascular damage...sure there is restriction with normal training as Kenny explained but still this kind of restriction is still natural mild and internal ..not enforced externally and squeezing tissue and veins etc........we all used wraps one way or another at some point but not the way shown on this video!
> and about fascia stretching i think it does not work like claimed sometimes by the inventors of synthol. Stretching the fascia will not help in anything........



*Tourniquet*

As the article I posted stated, you want to moderately apply it. 

From a personal perspective, I cannot emphasize the point enought...Moderately Restriction.  

*Tissue and Vascular Damage*

As long as you're health, I doubt that there is any tissue or vascular damage.  

*Squeezing Tissue and Veins*

The point isn't to completely squeeze the tissue and veins so hard that you complete shut down blood flow. 

*Water Faucet Durning a Freeze*

Think of it as when a cold freeze.  To insure that pipe don't burst in your house, you turn the water to allow a continueous steady drip to occur.  

That bascially what you want during occulsion training, only you want more than a drip.  Thus, you want to moderate restriction.  This insures blood flow to the tissue, just less.  

*Home Work*

This is one of the biggest problem.  Most individuals don't take the time to research information.  

With that in mind, Did you read the reasearch article, "Practical Occlustion Training" or any other research article on it. 

*"It will never work if your never try it."* Me

Secondly, it is really impossible to comment on anything you haven't tried or experiment with.  

You can sit around all day analyzing it but the only way you ever know for sure is through experimentation.  

*Progressive Progression*

One thing that I have learned it that the best method of introducing new ideas (training methods) is to integrate them slowly.  

Start off with something you are familar with, such as the Bodybuilding Method and move forward at a speed you feel comfortable with.  

*"All truth passes through three stages."*

As Arthur Schopenhauer put it...

"First, it is ridiculed. 

Second, it is violently opposed. 

Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."

Unfortunately, the majority of individuals never get past the "First" because they never take the time to research the information.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Cork (Apr 16, 2012)

This is something that keeps popping up and I've always said I wanted to try it with my lagging calves.  Maybe now I'll put in some more research and put it into my routine.  Might as well give it a shot.  Not like my calves are going to get any smaller.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 16, 2012)

Cork said:


> This is something that keeps popping up and I've always said I wanted to try it with my lagging calves.  Maybe now I'll put in some more research and put it into my routine.  Might as well give it a shot.  Not like my calves are going to get any smaller.



It has a place in training.  

My suggestion is to ease into it.  

The Practical Occlusion Training article that I listed above provide some good research information and instruction.  

Also, Moderate Occlusion means just that.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------

